# Throwing up and constipated



## Sunyoung (Oct 28, 2009)

Frankie is having a hard time pooping. When anything does come out, it is very small. Also, she is throwing up when I let her out to go to the bathroom as well. She acts completely fine inside.

However, she takes several minutes walking around in the backyard hunched over to poo for a while and then doing a very slow and odd crouching walk to throw up.

When she throws up, it is a yellow sticky liquid. 

Does anyone have any ideas or thoughts? Has anyone had this happen with their dog before?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

If a dog is badly constipated, eating can be problematic. Serious constipation in a dog can mean a variety of health issues. 

Please take your dog to a vet. This could be very serious.


----------



## Sunyoung (Oct 28, 2009)

I just made an appointment for her, but it's not until four more hours.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Good to see the vet. My guess is an obstruction.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I'd guess an obstruction. We had similar issues with Beau when he was very constipated. The vet had to x-ray and then put him under and remove the obstruction.


----------



## Sunyoung (Oct 28, 2009)

So it turns out that she has pancreatitis. Vet gave us antibiotics to help curb her pancreas and says to feed her a 50/50 mixture of rice and cottage cheese.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Keep us posted on how this goes. Good thing you went to the vet!


----------



## Sunyoung (Oct 28, 2009)

She's doing a bit better now.. Frankie is going outside and not throwing up anymore. She is eating a mix of rice and cottage cheese - and loves it. I don't think she enjoys my parents not giving her their table scraps though, but I prefer them not to give her food anyway.. 

She had lost a little bit of weight - and I feel ashamed of myself for not noticing very much before - when we went to the vet (the visit before the last, she had weighed 14 pouinds and this last time was 12.4 pounds). She looks to be gaining that weight back again. I guess I didn't notice her gaining weight because she always ate as much food as she could get (when she wasn't eating her food, she would go downstairs and steal food from my parents dog). 

However, she seems to be in a little bit of pain (usually when she is laying down) and I'm hoping that the antibiotics we were given will help her pancreas go down in swelling so as to lessen her pain. Other than that, she is completely normal and demands attention as much as she can. 

I'm hoping to see a bit more of an improvement though..


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Have you looked on line at "pancreatitis" information? 

Here is an over view:
http://www.copakeveterinaryhospital...Pages/Articles/ViewArticleContent.aspx?Id=601

And more details:
http://www.dogaware.com/wdjpancreatitis.html


----------

